# Scanner HP Photosmart C4180

## mrl4n

Ho ribaltato il forum e google alla ricerca di una soluzione al mio problema...

La stampante funziona perfettamente, lo scanner solo da root.

Dmesg mi dice 

```
[    6.181592] scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HP       Photosmart C4180 1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[    6.181730] sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

[    6.182454] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] 1984000 512-byte hardware sectors: (1.01 GB/968 MiB)

[    6.182824] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

[    6.182827] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 17 00 00 08

[    6.182830] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

[    6.183710] usb-storage: device scan complete

[    6.185070] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

[    6.185074]  sdd: sdd1

[    6.187060] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

```

 rilevando sia lo scanner che i lettori di schede MMC del pannello frontale.

Anche sane lo vede

```
# sane-find-scanner

  # sane-find-scanner will now attempt to detect your scanner. If the

  # result is different from what you expected, first make sure your

  # scanner is powered up and properly connected to your computer.

  # No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a kernel SCSI driver for your SCSI adapter.

found USB scanner (vendor=0x03f0 [HP], product=0x5711 [Photosmart C4100 series]) at libusb:002:002

  # Your USB scanner was (probably) detected. It may or may not be supported by

  # SANE. Try scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.

  # Not checking for parallel port scanners.

  # Most Scanners connected to the parallel port or other proprietary ports

  # can't be detected by this program.
```

e scanimage -L mi conferma il tutto 

```
# scanimage -L

device `hpaio:/usb/Photosmart_C4100_series?serial=MY677B905H04J7' is a Hewlett-Packard Photosmart_C4100_series all-in-one

```

Il mio utente fa parte del gruppo scanner...qualche idea?

----------

## Apetrini

Da un occhio a qualche discussione più in basso e più precisamente https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-788856.html

----------

## mrl4n

L'avevo guardato, ma mi costringe a dover modificare /etc/udev/rules.d/70-libsane.rules, cosa che non credo di essere ancora in grado di fare, o scaricare un driver da installare manualmente extra-portage...

Se avrò bisogno di scannerizzare senza altre indicazioni, almeno per ora lo farò da root.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Tanto per info il mio file è così definito

```
ACTION!="add", GOTO="libsane_rules_end"

SUBSYSTEMS=="scsi", ATTRS{type}=="3|6", MODE="660", GROUP="scanner"

ENV{DEVTYPE}=="usb_device", GOTO="libsane_create_usb_dev"

```

Grazie.

----------

## Apetrini

Dovrebbe essere giusto.

Ma il file del device dello scanner, con che permessi viene creato?

----------

## mrl4n

Come lo scopro?   :Embarassed: 

----------

